# Elk Shoulder Taxidermist



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I have several in mind for my elk, should I end up getting a monster, but would love your opinions. I need him to be in the Salt Lake Valley.

Ones I have considered and spoken to so far are:

Chad Evans
Judkins
Monarch Mountain

If you have any experience with these *or other Salt Lake Valley taxidermists*, I would appreciate your recommendations, please.

Y'all rock, FWIW.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bruce Capes at Animal Art would be another Salt Lake Valley option.

Personally, I'd spend the extra time and gas and head to Utah County. Sage Basin will have my future business from now on. 8)


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Luke Merkley otherwise known as Bowdacious here on the forum has done two euro mounts for me and my daughters fallow deer shoulder mount. Great guy with great prices and turn around times. Here is a link to his blog

http://cowboycreektaxidermy.blogspot.com/


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You really need to look up Yuri Rulin Taxidermy Art just off Redwood Road. We have used him for the past 20 years and NEVER regretted a single thing. The man is incredible


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I would go to Sam Bodell. He is just off the freeway in Lehi/Thanksgiving point.  His business names is Utah studio of Taxidermy. He does EXCELLENT WORK, BEST PRICE, AND IS AN ARTIST. HE PAYS ATTENTION TO DETAILS. He also has a quick turnaround. He only takes in what he can do to get your animal back quick.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Packout right here on this forum does an excellent job. Supprised no one mentioned him.

http://www.sagebasin.com/


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Packout right here on this forum does an excellent job. Supprised no one mentioned him.
> 
> http://www.sagebasin.com/


Because he said he only wanted Salt Lake taxi's.

What is the reason you would not drive to Utah county? I would not use anybody but Packout for an elk mount.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> You really need to look up Yuri Rulin Taxidermy Art just off Redwood Road. We have used him for the past 20 years and NEVER regretted a single thing. The man is incredible


+1000000!!!!! Yuri Rulin with Taxidermy Art Studio does incredible work. He's done over a dozen animals for us and we are always very happy with the outcome. The wait times are a little longer than average, but that's for a reason and it's definitely worth it.

(801) 255-4754; 1721 W 7600, West Jordan, UT, 84084

We just recently tried using another taxidermist in Spanish Fork that was recommended to us to do an antelope. Words cannot describe how @#[email protected]!#@% the mount looks. Learned my lesson and will always go back to the "Russian Master."


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

My vote goes to Judkins. I've used him for my last two trophies, and my brother used him for his elk, and just took him his Archery buck. Jeremy does killer work, and like many of the guys listed above, he is an artist. Very detail oriented.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Without question, Packout.

-c


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

CHuck Testa.....


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have used Monarch Mountain a few times and to be honest I won't go back. He does good enough work but in my experiences he is very slow. I really don't like giving a bad review and while I am fully aware that these things take time, by the time I got mine I pretty much forgot that they were being done.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Stickboy said:


> Without question, Packout.
> 
> -c


+25,000. Got my moose back from him not too long ago and he does amazing work. Nicest guy you will ever meet!!

Ive known a few guys that have him do their elk and they are very nice looking!!!


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Blue Ridge taxidermy without any thought!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

+1 for sagebasin

Never killed a bull, never will kill a bull... but my bookcliffs deer turned out fantastic. 


-DallanC


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Decided to go with packout...his name is Mike and he runs Sage Basin out of American Fork. Nice guy and looks like he does GREAT work.

Thanks for the referrals. Looks like I'm driving to Utah County.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you even shoot your elk yet?


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I hate to see Monarch Mountain bashed he has been great for me and my sons have used him exclusively for the last 5 years. I started taking my animals to him because he does a great job and have always got them back in a timely manner here are some pictures of his work he has done for us.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Did you even shoot your elk yet?


Nope....but I wanted to be proactive and get names and phone numbers nailed down beforehand. Don't wanna shoot one and have no idea where to take it.

Hope to visit Sage Basin next Friday/Saturday. :lol: *Positive, wishful, thinking. Good vibes, good vibes.*


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Trigger said:


> I hate to see Monarch Mountain bashed he has been great for me and my sons have used him exclusively for the last 5 years. I started taking my animals to him because he does a great job and have always got them back in a timely manner here are some pictures of his work he has done for us.


Sorry but he was slow for me.....very slow. I wasn't bashing IMO. I just stated a fact from what I experienced. I'm glad he has done you well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Packout right here on this forum does an excellent job. Supprised no one mentioned him.
> ...


+1


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Trigger...

That breaks my heart to see your trophies in the garage like that... Hopefully that was just in a transition phase...


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

These are my two sons deer. The one pedestal with two deer was taken in the taxidermist shop and they are now in the trophy room with his other animals. The pedestal with the (3) deer were on the wall next to the other 2 deer in the other picture and he decided to put these 3 on one pedestal and he just took this picture down his basement after he assembled them. No they are not in the garage. These are just some of the animals Monarch has done I didn't post all of the animals as this was just a quick post to show some of Curt's work that I had access to after I saw the unfavorable post.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

highcountryfever said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Packout right here on this forum does an excellent job. Supprised no one mentioned him.
> ...


I have been told by many on this forum and others as well as by several family members that Packout is by and far the best Elk Mount Guy you can use in Northern Utah....otherwise, I'd send you to Travis Roundy in Glendale. Packout for sure...follow the link


----------

